# Argentinos: Piazzolla?



## cyberpedant

Como se pronuncia este apellido? Piazzolla. 
Si pueden, escribenlo con cifras de IPA.
Gracias.

cp


----------



## Matuka

En Argentina, sería (perdon no sé que son siglas ipa):

Piasola, sin ningun tipo de acento sobre las zz y uno muy ténue en la o... 
Así lo pronunciaria yo


----------



## claudine2006

Este appellido es de origen italiano.


----------



## 50something

Si es italiano se debe pronunciar "piatsola", como pizza se pronuncia "pitsa"...segun la fonetica. La doble L se pronuncia mas LLLL..arga.

Gary
P.S. Tampoco sé qué es una cifra de IPA, Cyberpedant nos ilustras un poco por favor?


----------



## cyberpedant

Y la doble ele (ll) no se pronuncia como "y?"

Claudine:
 Este appellido es de orígen italiano.

Sí, por eso estoy confundido. Es el apellido de un músico famosísimo de Argentina, pero nunca lo hé oido.

Gracias a Matuka.


----------



## punga

it´s pronounced /piasola/, the "ll" sounds like "y" when the word is in spanish but this surname is italian


----------



## Fernando

El apellido es de origen italiano. Un hispanohablante simplemente diría /Piassola/.

La "zz" la pronuncian "à la italienne" los argentinos con más fortuna. A mí me es imposible.


----------



## punga

claro, los argentinos no pronuncimos la Z diferente de la s como lo hacen en españa, que lindo como dicen graZias! recien vuelvo de viaje y me encanto como pronuncian el español! vale?


----------



## 50something

La doble L se pronuncia diferente en idioma italiano, no es como gallina o pollera en español, que el sonido en la argentina es casi como "sh", en Bolivia y otros países de habla hispana la doble L tiene un sonido muy particular que no es posible para un argentino pronunciar. En Chile pronuncian como "y". La doble L en italiano es una L larga, una L muy bien pronunciada.

Si aun no oiste a Astor Piazzolla, deberías conseguir un CD, su banda toca tangos muy elaborados y su violin es muy dramático.

Gary


----------



## Honeypum

Pues es "Piassola" de toda la vida  

Pocos pronuncian el apellido como sonaría en italiano, la verdad.


----------



## claudine2006

Honeypum said:


> Pues es "Piassola" de toda la vida
> 
> Pocos pronuncian el apellido como sonaría en italiano, la verdad.


Ya pero en Argentina no pronuncian la ZZ como lo hacemos los italianos. Está entre una s española y la z italiana.


----------



## 50something

Le pregunto a Fernando (de Madrid), por qué un hispanohablante no pronunciaría correctamente una palabra en italiano?. Yo las pronuncio correctamente y eso es segun la fonetica italiana. No veo conflicto alguno en pronunciar las palabras conmo corresponden a su idioma original. A George Bush le decimos Jorgito ?, no verdad? Que piensan? 

Gary


----------



## claudine2006

cochabamba said:


> Le pregunto a Fernando (de Madrid), por qué un hispanohablante no pronunciaría correctamente una palabra en italiano?. Yo las pronuncio correctamente y eso es segun la fonetica italiana. No veo conflicto alguno en pronunciar las palabras conmo corresponden a su idioma original. A George Bush le decimos Jorgito ?, no verdad? Que piensan?
> 
> Gary


No, aunque Jorgito le quedaría bien.  
Fuera de bromas, los hispanohablantes (por lo menos los que yo he oído) no pronuncian correctamente las palabras italianas.
Un ejemplo es la pobre palabra "pizza".....
En este caso, lo que nuestro amigo nos está pidiendo es que un argentino le indique como pronunciar el nombre del famoso Astor Piazzolla.


----------



## JAI GURU DEVA OM

Que Son Las Cifras De Ipa????? 

Please


----------



## claudine2006

International Phonetic Alphabet (IPA)


----------



## Fernando

Pues porque no nos sale, cochabamba. Si tú lo sabes pronunciar bien pues estupendo. Si yo supiese también lo haría. Personalmente no sé si Piazzolla pronunciaba la zz a la italiana, a la española o a la argentina.

Sólo mira cómo la gente pronuncia "pizza" (una palabra muy extendida) y tienen problemas para no decir "picha" (con equívoco seguro) ni "pisa" (ciudad italiana) ni escupir al vecino.

Por cierto que a George le decimos Yory Bus, el yanqui ése de Uasinton en los Iunáited Esteits, ju livs in de Uait Jaus.

Añadido: Se me adelantó Claudine con lo de la "pizza".


----------



## Honeypum

claudine2006 said:


> Ya pero en Argentina no pronuncian la ZZ como lo hacemos los italianos. Está entre una s española y la z italiana.


 
Sí, Claudine, tienes razón y es eso justamente lo que dije. Que en Argentina pocos pronuncian la doble Z con el sonido italiano. Hay gente que sí, por supuesto, pero sinceramente no es la mayoría.


----------



## 50something

Claudine, tiene razón, creo que los hispano hablantes en general no pronuncian el italiano correctamente, y no creo que sea relevante que lo pronuncien bien de todos modos. 

Lo que pide el amigo es la pronunciación del apellido Piazzolla, y no dijo si necesitaba ayuda argentina o de otra parte, asi que me entrometí, pero espero sirva de algo lo que dije. 

Gary


----------



## JAI GURU DEVA OM

Fernando,

de vez en cuando es bueno aceptar las críticas, creo que fuiste un poco despota al responder así.

saludos


----------



## claudine2006

Honeypum said:


> Sí, Claudine, tienes razón y es eso justamente lo que dije. Que en Argentina pocos pronuncian la doble Z con el sonido italiano. Hay gente que sí, por supuesto, pero sinceramente no es la mayoría.


Perdona, no había leído bien tu país de origen. Creía te referías a la pronuncia española.


----------



## cyberpedant

Los símbolos del alfabeto fonético internacional (International Phonetic Alphabet, o IPA) pretenden representar no más que un solo sonido. Probablemente ustedes hipanohablantes no ven la necesidad de tener un sistema así, pero saben que el inglés es caótico en su ortografía, y que algunos idiomas utilizan sonidos que no existen en otros. Teóricamente, cualquiera palabra escrita en este sistema puede ser pronunciada corectamente por una persona que lo entiende.

Type IPA phonetic symbols - online keyboard
The sounds of English and the International Phonetic Alphabet | Antimoon
IPA transcription in Unicode

ejemplos:
*ʊ æ ɑ ŋ ʌ ə ʃ ɜ θ ɚ ð ɝ ʒ ɛ ɪ ɒ ɔ*

Desgraciadamente, no puedo ser seguro que ustedes van a ver las cifras que hé escrito. Necesita fuentes especiales que vienen con Windows XP y posiblemente requiere Internet Explorer o Firefox. 
Según lo que men han enseñado, Piazzolla se escribería así:

 http://www.antimoon.com/images/p.gif http://www.antimoon.com/images/ii.gifhttp://www.antimoon.com/images/col.gif http://www.antimoon.com/images/aa.gifhttp://www.antimoon.com/images/col.gif http://www.antimoon.com/images/s.gif http://www.antimoon.com/images/oo.gifhttp://www.antimoon.com/images/col.gif http://www.antimoon.com/images/l.gif http://www.antimoon.com/images/aa.gifhttp://www.antimoon.com/images/col.gif 

Como ven?

Pués, acabo de ver este mensaje, y los últimos símbolos no funcionaron. Disculpen, porfa.


----------



## bianconera

Fernando estoy muriendome de risa por lo que escribiste 

"Por cierto que a George le decimos Yory Bus, el yanqui ése de Uasinton en los Iunáited Esteits, ju livs in de Juait Jaus."


----------



## Fernando

JAI GURU DEVA OM said:


> Fernando,
> 
> de vez en cuando es bueno aceptar las críticas, creo que fuisate un poco despota al responder así.


¡Lo digo totalmente en serio! No hay ninguna ironía. Si se sabe pronunciar a la italiana, que se haga. Yo (lamentablemente) no sé.

Perdón por mi despotismo inilustrado.


----------



## Eugin

Honeypum said:


> Sí, Claudine, tienes razón y es eso justamente lo que dije. Que en Argentina pocos pronuncian la doble Z con el sonido italiano. Hay gente que sí, por supuesto, pero sinceramente no es la mayoría.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo con Honey! Es más común escuchar "pi*xs*a" que "pi*tz*a", desde ya, jejej!!! 

Con respecto a "Piazolla", la parte "zolla" suena bastante fuerte, como al decir "suela", pero en este caso: "sola", con acento en la segunda sílaba, ya que es una palabra grave.

Saludos, y dejen de hablar de la *pixsa* o *pitza* que me está agarrando hambreeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## 50something

Fernando, de acuerdo contigo compañero, me ratifico que es irrelevante pronunciarlo perfectamente, a menos que sea absolutamente necesario. Y estoy da acuerdo en que en la Argentina no se pronuncia la doble zz como en italiano. Además, alguna vez escuché al artista, en alguna grabación en vivo, referirse a si mismo como Piassola simplemente.

Debe ser la costumbre del argentino de ser tan original y a pesar de tener una fuerttísma influencia italiana, no deja que esto lo perturbe. Me parece bien.

Gary


----------



## Honeypum

Eugin said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con Honey! Es más común escuchar "pi*xs*a" que "pi*tz*a", desde ya, jejej!!!
> 
> Con respecto a "Piazolla", la parte "zolla" suena bastante fuerte, como al decir "suela", pero en este caso: "sola", con acento en la segunda sílaba, ya que es una palabra grave.
> 
> Saludos, y dejen de hablar de la *pixsa* o *pitza* que me está agarrando hambreeeeeeeeee!!!!


Jeje Eugin, me has hecho reir.

Pero lo que vos no sabés es que a nuestra *pixsa* por éstos lares se le dice *"pisa"* (con "s") y al taxi, *"tasi". *No todos, es cierto...pero muchos   y es divertido.


----------



## 50something

Fernando, "Por cierto que a George le decimos Yory Bus, el yanqui ése de Uasinton en los Iunáited Esteits, ju livs in de Juait Jaus."????

No es posible amigo, ...esa no te la creo!. 

Lo tomamos como una broma ingeniosa verdad?

Gary


----------



## 50something

Muy divertida HoneyPum!, ya que estamos de divertentes, como le decimos a la Pizza que venden en la ciudad italiana de Pisa?....pisa de pisa???. 
Gary


----------



## bianconera

Todo lo que dicen esta' bien chistoso.  Especialmente lo de Eugin y la pronunciacio'n de pizza


----------



## Honeypum

cochabamba said:


> Muy divertida HoneyPum!, ya que estamos de divertentes, como le decimos a la Pizza que venden en la ciudad italiana de Pisa?....pisa de pisa???.
> Gary


 
Pues algo así como "Cuando estuve en Pisa, comí pisa, mientras escuchaba a Piasola"


----------



## 50something

Bueno HP, me gustó la descripción de las pisas, pero sera que finalmente le respondimos al que nos lo pregunto?

Esperemos que si.


----------



## Honeypum

cochabamba said:


> Bueno HP, me gustó la descripción de las pisas, pero sera que finalmente le respondimos al que nos lo pregunto?
> 
> Esperemos que si.


 
Supongo que sí, ya varios argentinos (y Fernando , que también lo parece) hemos dicho como se pronunciaba el apellido del famoso cantante, por lo cual... ya sabe nuestra opinión.

Por cierto, Cocha, de repente me has hecho sentir una impresora


----------



## Fernando

cochabamba said:


> Fernando, "Por cierto que a George le decimos Yory Bus, el yanqui ése de Uasinton en los Iunáited Esteits, ju livs in de Juait Jaus."????
> 
> No es posible amigo, ...esa no te la creo!.
> 
> Lo tomamos como una broma ingeniosa verdad?
> 
> Gary



No sé si ingeniosa, pero es broma.

Pero créete que la pronunciación del español medio (¿la mía?) es muy aproximada a la que he escrito.


----------



## cyberpedant

Creo que hé agarrado la onda: "piasola."


----------



## 50something

Te creo Fer, y eres muy gentil en explicarlo, venga!.

Estimada HoneyPum, eso de HP no te da un toque especial de alta tecnología?.

Gary


----------



## ORL

Hola Cochabamba,
el sonido "imposible" de la "ll" en Bolivia no es más que el sonido original del fonema, como solía ser. Para muchos argentinos es posible: para los de la provincia de Corrientes por ejemplo, es cosa de todos los días. Y en la escuela nos ensenaban que al leer debíamos pronunciar la "ll" con ese sonido, y nos era perfectamente posible, sólo que en el habla de todos los días sólo pronuncian así los argentinos de regiones donde el fonema se mantuvo vigente y no cayó en desuso.

Piazzolla se pronuncia "piasóla" en Argentina. 
Mi pronunciación preferida es la de la pécsi cola
Saludos!


----------



## 50something

Gracias ORL, en realidad fue una exageraciion mia, fue una generalizacion innecesaria. Tiene razón, el acento ddel norte argentino se parece mucho al del sur boliviano y claro, mantienen el sonido original. Pero los porteños si que suenan diferente verdad?.

Alguna vez tuve sconversaciones culturales con los amigos "gauchos" como les decimos con cariño aca a ustedes los argentinos y era divertido para los bolitas (nosotros) escucharlos pronunciar hierba, hierva y yerba.

Escribiendo no se entenderia, pero te das cuenta de lo que te digo no?. 

Gary


----------



## Mafelo505

cochabamba said:


> La doble L se pronuncia diferente en idioma italiano, no es como gallina o pollera en español, que el sonido en la argentina es casi como "sh", en Bolivia y otros países de habla hispana la doble L tiene un sonido muy particular que no es posible para un argentino pronunciar. En Chile pronuncian como "y". La doble L en italiano es una L larga, una L muy bien pronunciada.
> 
> Si aun no oiste a Astor Piazzolla, deberías conseguir un CD, su banda toca tangos muy elaborados y su violin es muy dramático.
> 
> Gary


 
Perdona que te corrija pero Piazzolla toca el bandoneón  .


----------



## 50something

Si Mafelo, lo sé, toca el bandoneon y alguna vez lo vi tocar un acordeon, me referia a que tengo unas canciones de AP en las cuales el violin parece un lamento dramatico muy intenso.

Gary


----------

